# Air purifier



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

At one of the fancy pigeon shows I noticed alot of stands selling 'personal air purifiers' they were supposed to help protect you from the dander, so can help with things like pigeon lung, asthma and allergies, they are also recommended for use on aeroplanes, shopping and at school as they keep the air clear of bacteria and viruses. 

They are small pendant sized purifiers which you wear around your neck. They are the equivalent of wearing a mask must are much less hassle and alot more comfortable.

I ordered one last week, it has been brilliant! I have bad asthma and allergies to all animals be it feather or fur and usually can't usually spend too much time with the birds but have since had no problems even when cleaning out the net boxes. I spent the whole day on Saturday at my grandparent who have a dog, I usually have major problems with my breathing whilst around the dog but had a great time playing with him. 

They are great, here are some web links to various models, they range in price, some which are over £100- these come with a built in humidifier, I paid £27.50 for mine.

http://www.minimate.co.uk/
http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk...randed-ionic-breeze-personal-air-purifier.asp
http://www.weinproducts.com/minimate.htm

I bought mine from a man who buys them in bulk and then sells them cheaper, this is his website, it is a personal one but does have details of the purifier on it.
http://stevehole.piczo.com/?g=1&cr=1


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you Becca, I will also get one. Although I will always have to wear masks around the pigeons and also have an air purifier in my bedroom there is not one room in my house that hasn't been occupoed by pigeons at one time and I am always concerned that some of the antigens remain however much I hoover.

Cynthia


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

i bought one beleive it or not for £9.99 from lloyds the chemist,its quite small and unobtrusive


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

i got one for about £9.99 from my local chemist shop,its just one of the random things they sell from time to time(got my mum one too as she has ashtma)


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Certainly sounds like a good thing to have, Becca. 

I believe that someone who already has the bird-related condition is wise to have an air-flow type hat or a mask, but this does sound like it could be useful for combatting other kinds of irritants which could aggravate the condition, particularly if someone's immune system is affected by medication for instance.

I got Cynthia a device for keeping a room free of pigeon-related or other kinds of microscopic substances, which apparently works by somehow incinerating them (including virus), and I seem to recall that company has something like you got as well.

John


----------

